# Introducing Lucy! **PIC HEAVY**



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Our newest addition Lucy arrived home with us yesterday! I am so excited to have the opportunity to own this sweet little American Bully pup! She's already experienced a road trip (complete with car sickness) and a trip to the vet in her first 24 hours. She will be 8 weeks tomorrow and weighs 13 lbs! 

Here's some shots from Angel's house yesterday:



























































Lucy's dam and sire - many of you probably recognize angelbaby's Zeke and Luna (they're even more beautiful in person!) - I cannot thank Angel enough for giving us the opportunity to bring this sweet girl into our home!

Luna: 

















Zeke:

















And finally, after the drive back home, introductions to Loki and Lady B went well:


















Loki approved:















*


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awwww she's cute as a button!! Love that last pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awwww she's cute as a button!! Love that last pic!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, it's always a challenge trying to get 3 moving targets in one shot with a camera phone, I got lucky 

And yes, she's friggin adorable! I think we'll keep her


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

LUUUCCCYYY!!

So friggin jealous you got to hang out with Angel and Zeke and Crush!


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Lucy! Reminds me of 50 first dates lol Luna and Zeke looks good! is Zeke a pocket?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad she has such a great home Carrie , she looks like she fits in well  And Kayla the door is open anytime need a road trip lol. Or get to oklahoma in Sept I think some of us up here are still planning that trip  

And no Zeke is not a pocket he is 17" tall


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> Glad she has such a great home Carrie , she looks like she fits in well  And Kayla the door is open anytime need a road trip lol. Or get to oklahoma in Sept I think some of us up here are still planning that trip
> 
> And no Zeke is not a pocket he is 17" tall


Roger that! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BullyGal said:


> LUUUCCCYYY!!
> 
> So friggin jealous you got to hang out with Angel and Zeke and Crush!


Haha, it was fun getting to meet everyone in person - I even enjoyed meeting the little blue devil - I was bummed I didn't get to stay longer but Mike was eager to meet our new girl.



Echo4delta said:


> Hi Lucy! Reminds me of 50 first dates lol Luna and Zeke looks good! is Zeke a pocket?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, I don't even remember where we came up with the name - but a while back we decided that if/when we got a female bulldog we really liked the name Lucy for her - and it fits her very well, she's such a sweet calm little puppy.



angelbaby said:


> Glad she has such a great home Carrie , she looks like she fits in well  And Kayla the door is open anytime need a road trip lol. Or get to oklahoma in Sept I think some of us up here are still planning that trip
> 
> And no Zeke is not a pocket he is 17" tall


She bit my nose this morning, little brat - she'll have a ten minute energy spurt and then crash, she's just too funny.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awe Zekes my fav! Lucy is truly beautiful carriana. Congrats!!
Angel! Thanks for giving C the opportunity, you picked a great home for that pup


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

GREAT pictures I am so happy I get to see her grow with you. and so happy for you that it seems to be going swimmingly so far!



BullyGal said:


> LUUUCCCYYY!!
> 
> So friggin jealous you got to hang out with Angel and Zeke and Crush!


seconded....



redog said:


> Awe Zekes my fav! Lucy is truly beautiful carriana. Congrats!!
> Angel! Thanks for giving C the opportunity, you picked a great home for that pup


ditto to that. Angel you must be so excited to share her with Carrie!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

redog said:


> Awe Zekes my fav! Lucy is truly beautiful carriana. Congrats!!
> Angel! Thanks for giving C the opportunity, you picked a great home for that pup


Thanks Dave! That means a lot coming from you 



ames said:


> GREAT pictures I am so happy I get to see her grow with you. and so happy for you that it seems to be going swimmingly so far!
> 
> seconded....
> 
> ditto to that. Angel you must be so excited to share her with Carrie!


Thanks Amy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Aww l like the one of Lucy with ur Matrix in the background lol. 

But I agree with Amy... I'm happy I get to watch her grow with u!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So jealous you got to see two of the most loved dogs around here! Crush and Zeke!  she is going to be such a pretty girl


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice looking pup!

Lucy was the other name we were throwing around with Roxy when we named our girl.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Aww l like the one of Lucy with ur Matrix in the background lol.
> 
> But I agree with Amy... I'm happy I get to watch her grow with u!


I knew you'd like that, threw that one in there just for you 



::::COACH:::: said:


> So jealous you got to see two of the most loved dogs around here! Crush and Zeke!  she is going to be such a pretty girl


Zeke is such a friendly goof ball, he thought I was there to see him and not Lucy, haha.










And Crush was just full of that Crush attitude, haha.












BBQ Pit said:


> Nice looking pup!
> 
> Lucy was the other name we were throwing around with Roxy when we named our girl.


Thanks, her name really seems to suit her


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful puppy!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Wow, beautiful puppy!


Thank you! I'm pretty excited to see how she turns out.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

What a pretty baby  congrats on your new addition

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Well Hello Lucy!

such a sturdy girl and oh so pretty.

Hugz.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lucy is going to be a big girl!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> What a pretty baby  congrats on your new addition
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



Darkevs said:


> Well Hello Lucy!
> 
> such a sturdy girl and oh so pretty.
> 
> Hugz.


Haha, she is that! She was the butterball of the litter! Thank you!



Gonz2288 said:


> Lucy is going to be a big girl!


Zeke and Luna have a lot of presence but they are smaller in person than what I expected. I think she'll end up weighing more than Loki but should be shorter than him. We'll see, I am excited to see how she matures.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Toooo freakin adorable..Congrats.


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

So cute! Great looking parents too!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing with us Carriana. Lucy is unbelievably gorgeous. Congrats on your new addition. So cute.

Joe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Toooo freakin adorable..Congrats.


Thanks SC!



Bree said:


> So cute! Great looking parents too!


I think so too - it'll be a treat watching her grow up.



jttar said:


> Thanks for sharing with us Carriana. Lucy is unbelievably gorgeous. Congrats on your new addition. So cute.
> 
> Joe


Always so sweet Joe, thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Such a cutie! She was my fav out of that litter. Can't wait to meet her in a couple weeks!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Love the markings on her head..cute lil shit.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she's so cute. And I'm so jealous you got to go hang out with Angel and the dogs.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She is wicked cute! Congrats on the new addition!
Are you going to show her? Zeke and Luna are gorgeous dogs, so I know she's going to turn out just as amazing.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Such a cutie! She was my fav out of that litter. Can't wait to meet her in a couple weeks!


Thanks Holly! She's everything we were looking for in a pup right now 



mccoypitbulls said:


> Love the markings on her head..cute lil shit.


Thanks! The vet was laughing about her markings - on the top of her head the black/seal (haven't decided which she is just yet) looks like it matches up - like a puzzle And a little shit she is too - it only took about 48 hours for her true bratty puppy-tude to present itself!



kg420 said:


> Awww she's so cute. And I'm so jealous you got to go hang out with Angel and the dogs.


Is was fun meeting Angel, her kids and all the dogs. Didn't get to spend too much time up there though since it was the 4th, I thought it might seem unpatriotic to spend it in Canada.... 



EckoMac said:


> She is wicked cute! Congrats on the new addition!
> Are you going to show her? Zeke and Luna are gorgeous dogs, so I know she's going to turn out just as amazing.


I'd like to show her - the only listed upcoming ABKC show in my area is about 5 hours south next month. I might not get her into the show circuit until next year but I definitely want to!


----------

